# Electrical Trainee Help!



## mm2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey everyone

So I have been researching the electrician apprentice union vs non union and the trainee routes. Please add and correct me if any of this is wrong.

I see that WECA or ABC is 4-5 years with schooling - I believe the contractor may pay for your schooling but not for wages while you are in school. I have seen that if you drop out of the programs for whatever reason you are responsible for tuition costs etc.

If you are part of union and/or non union apprenticeships and you feel you arent learning enough or are in a bad environment its tough luck until that project is over.

As for unions I have seen people say there are long waitlists etc.

As for the trainee route - I cant find too much info on this - is the trainee route an acceptable route when you enroll and take your education seriously from one of the approved schools and / or when you hustle at work.

I also understand as a trainee you are responsible for yourself and your own employment. As a trainee are you exposed to all kinds of jobs with proper guidance? How do you confirm the hours worked as a trainee? How does getting your hours signed off work? Does the person signing your hours have to be on the certified electricians list, or do they need a C-10 license, or do they have to be a master electrician?

Is there anyone out there that started as a trainee that went journey or master or are there any trainees out there now? PROS, CONS, WAGE INFO 

Any guidance, advice, and opinions are sincerely appreciated. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## mm2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey everyone EDIT TO THE ABOVE TO BE MORE CLEAR

So I have been researching the electrician apprentice union vs non union and the trainee routes. Please add and correct me if any of this is wrong.

For apprenticeships I see that WECA or ABC is 4-5 years with schooling - I believe the contractor may pay for your schooling but not for wages while you are in school. I have seen that if you drop out of the programs for whatever reason you are responsible for tuition costs etc.

For apprenticeships if you are part of union and/or non union apprenticeships and you feel you arent learning enough or are in a bad environment its tough luck until that project is over. 

For apprenticeships as for unions I have seen people say there are long waitlists etc.

As for the trainee route - I cant find too much info on this - is the trainee route an acceptable route when you enroll and take your education seriously from one of the approved schools and / or when you hustle at work.

I also understand as a trainee you are responsible for yourself and your own employment. As a trainee are you exposed to all kinds of jobs with proper guidance? How do you confirm the hours worked as a trainee? How does getting your hours signed off work? Does the person signing your hours have to be on the certified electricians list, or do they need a C-10 license, or do they have to be a master electrician?

Is there anyone out there that started as a trainee that went journey or master or are there any trainees out there now? PROS, CONS, WAGE INFO 

Any guidance, advice, and opinions are sincerely appreciated. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MM2 as in hazy gray MM2?
I can't answer your question beyond saying that if you get in the union go for it..


----------



## MadSparky (Mar 2, 2018)

mm2 said:


> Hey everyone EDIT TO THE ABOVE TO BE MORE CLEAR
> 
> So I have been researching the electrician apprentice union vs non union and the trainee routes. Please add and correct me if any of this is wrong.
> 
> ...


Come to Wisconsin. We have a shortage of skilled electricians in the state. I personally am not a fan of the IBEW.

Sent from my A574BL using Tapatalk


----------

